# Meine Teichplanung



## Toby1389 (16. März 2014)

Hallo Miteinander

Ich bin Toby und hab ein Haus südlich von Berlin, wo ich ein Teich bauen will. Ich wollt früher schon immer ein kleinen Fertigteich aus GFK. Aber je mehr ich hier lese und je mehr ich andere Teiche sehe, will ich ein richtigen Folienteich der für große Fische ausgelegt ist. Der Teich soll ca. 7,50x5,50x2,10m und ca. 65.000l haben. Ja der Teich soll 2,1m tief werden, weil je tiefer der Teich desto besser haben es die Fische im Winter.

Fischbesatz: __ Regenbogenelritze ca 20 Stück, __ Wimpelkarpfen ca 4 Stück, Goldorfen 4 Stück und ca 6-8 Koi. Ob ich noch 2 Sterlets reinsetze weiß ich noch nicht. Der Teich ist ja tief und groß genug aber soviel positives über __ Störe lese ich ja hier nicht. Wie sehr vermehren sich die Regenbogenelritze? So doll wie Goldfische oder schneller? Oder essen die Orfen und die Koi´s den kleinen Nachwuchs? Wenn nicht würde ich noch eine Regenbogenforelle reinsetzen.

Technik: über Bodenablauf kommt das Wasser in ein 2.000l großen Filter mit Japanmatten und __ Hel-X rein und wird mit einem tschechischen Luftheber wieder raus. Ich hoffe das klappt alles so wie ich es mir ausgedacht habe. Der tschechische Luftheber soll von einer 10W Pumpe von Oase betrieben werden.
http://www.oase-teichbau.de/filter-beluefter/teichbeluefter/oase-aquaoxy-cws-400
Wenn ich ein 110 Ausgangsrohr vom tschechischen Luftheber nehme, was für ein Innenrohr soll ich da nehmen(da wo die Luft rauskommt) 50er oder 75er? 


Pflanzen: __ Hechtkraut, __ Seekanne, Krebsscherre, Schilff und 2-3 Seerosen.


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir noch Tipps und Tricks mit auf dem Weg geben.
Lg Toby


----------



## Zacky (16. März 2014)

Hi Toby.

Du bist ja schon ein Weile im Forum unterwegs und hast sicherlich die vielen guten Beiträge schon gelesen. Was den Besatz angeht, kann ich Dir zu den Regenbogenelritzen nichts sagen, aber 6-8 Koi sind ok. Wie sich alle miteinander vertragen, kann ich Dir auch nicht genau sagen, aber damit haben andere User sicher schon ihre Erfahrungen gemacht.

Zu deinem Filteraufbau fehlt ein Vorfilter und die Frage wäre noch nach einem Skimmer. Demnach hättest Du mind. 2 x 110er Verrohrung zu berücksichtigen, was im Vorfilter ankommen sollte. Die ganzen vielen Stufen, vor allem die bei 1m und 1,50 sind meiner Meinung nach eher unnötig, oder wozu willst Du diese nutzen. Die bei 1m könnte man für Seerosen nutzen, aber selbst die obere Stufe bei 50cm ist nicht gerade für viele Pflanzen geeignet.

Das mit deinem Luftheber verstehe ich noch nicht. Ausgangsrohr 110 und Innenrohr 50 oder 75!? Sicher kann man so auch einen Luftheber bauen, aber dadurch verlierst Du Durchflussmengen.


----------



## muh.gp (16. März 2014)

Hallo Toby,

Willkommen bei den Teichverrückten!

Dein Plan sieht schon mal toll aus. Mit den Stufen bei 100 und 150 cm fängst du wirklich nichts an, würde ich weglassen. Beim Besatz, würde ich nicht so viele verschiedene Arten platzieren. Wenn mal der erste Koi schwimmt, willst du ohnehin nichts mehr anderes (war vor zwei Jahren auch noch anderer Meinung...). Vielleicht außer Sterlets... Platz wirst du ja genug haben, da freut sich der Fisch!

Ich freue mich schon auf die Baudoku! 

Viel Erfolg und Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Toby1389 (16. März 2014)

Hallo Zacky und Holger

Danke für eure schnellen Antworten
Zu den Stufen: Bei 50cm wollte ich __ Schilf und Seerosen pflanzen. Bei 100cm auch Seerosen und meine Frau wollte noch bei 150cm eine Stufe, falls mal einer reinfällt, dass er dort stehen kann und besser rauskommt

Zu dem Luftheber: Ich hol mir ja die Luftpumpe von Oase mit 400l pro min. Wie bekommt man den besten Wirkungsgrat oder beste Durchflussmenge? Ich hätte ein 110er Rohr genommen und ein 75er rohr wo ich 300kleine löcher rein mache für die Luft. Ich hab ja noch nie ein Luftheber gebaut.

Zur Artenvielfalt: Ich wollt viel verschiedene Fische im Teich haben. Besonders __ Wimpelkarpfen gefallen mir, aber ich hab gehört die sind sehr anfällig für Krankheiten und einfach empfindlicher. Regenbogenelritzen gefallen mir auch sehr gut. Immer wenn ich die Bilder und Videos von Wp.3d angucke will ich die Fische haben.


----------



## Zacky (16. März 2014)

Hi Toby.

Das mit dem Luftheber bekommen wir schon hin.  ...aber die Luftpumpe ist murks, denn die macht nur 400 l/h nicht in der Minute......je nach gewünschter Umwälzrate bzw. benötigter Umwälzrate kann man den Luftheber dann bauen. Je nach Umwälzrate sind 40-80 l/min Luft notwendig oder halt große Rohrdurchmesser. Aber dazu kommen wir dann später...

Das mit den Stufen, naja - wie gesagt, ist logisch wie Du es erklärst, aber eine andere Variante wäre evtl. noch besser. Wie sieht es aus mit einer tiefen Leiter, welche an der Holzterrasse dran hängt!? 

Wie soll eigentlich dein Teichprofil von oben aussehen, soll heißen, wie groß sind die einzelnen Ebenen und insbesondere die tiefste Stelle!? Das ist nämlich noch wichtig, damit Du weißt, wie viele Bodenabläufe sinnvoll wären. Die Frage nach einem Skimmer ist noch offen und was für einen Filteraufbau hast Du generell geplant!? Japanmatten und Helix ist schon klar, aber Vorfilter!? Welche Filter-Reihenfolge wolltest Du machen? Ein paar Fragen sind noch, aber dann gibt es sicher auch passende Antworten.


----------



## samorai (16. März 2014)

Hallo Toby!
Wenn die Stufen begehbar seien sollen, dann mach sie mit leichtem Gefälle zum Ufer. Die Rutsch-Gefahr ist dann halbwegs gebannt. Anders herum gibt es keinen halt mehr.

mfg Ron!


----------



## Toby1389 (16. März 2014)

400l/h meinte ich ja wie viel L Wasser bekommt man mit 400l Luft bewegt? An eine Leiter hab ich auch schon gedacht und muss nur noch meine Frau davon überzeugen. Die Stufen wollt ich auch mit einem Gefälle machen, weil ich noch ein wenig Kies auf die Stufen machen will.Zum Filter: Ich wollt eine Filterkammer bauen. In der Filterkammer kommen zwei Tanks a 1000l, wo ich mehrere Kammern rein bau. Die Schwierigkeit ist bei einem Filter der ständig unter Wasser ist ein Vorfilter zu bauen. Ein Skimmer wollte ich nicht einbauen. Den Oberflächendreck wollte ich immer mit einem Kescher rausholen. Aber es ist ja noch ein wenig Zeit alles sorgfältig zu planen. Der Bau soll erst nächsten Monat beginnen.


----------



## muh.gp (16. März 2014)

Hi,

zwei kleine Anmerkungen:

Bitte Spar dir den Kies! Habe ich auch an ein paar Stellen und fülle jetzt mit Sand/Lehm auf. Im Kies sammelt sich der Dreck, am Kies die Algen...

Einen Skimmer solltest du dir dagegen nicht sparen! Ich hatte die Tage Blättlein und den ersten Blütenstaub auf meinem Teich. Dann habe ich den Skimmer angeworfen und binnen einer Stunde war die Oberfläche wieder klar. Hinzu kommt, dass viele Blätter nach ein paar Minuten/Stunden gen Grund sinken. Der Skimmer holt sie raus, bevor das passiert.

Grüße,
Holger


----------



## Zacky (16. März 2014)

Wie groß wird die Fläche an der tiefsten Stelle? Ein BA mit 110er-Anschluß hat einen Einsatzradius von etwa 1m - 1,50m. Das solltest Du bei der Profilgestaltung berücksichtigen, denn Du könntest mit deiner Teichform schön einen "Trichter" bauen. Das mit dem Kies und den Kois hat noch den Beigeschmack, dass die Fische Dir die Steine durchlutschen und einfach irgendwo im Teich fallen lassen. Also liegen sie nicht mehr auf den Stufen. Ok!? - ich habe auch Stufen mit Kies drin, aber ich muss ein paar Mal im Jahr abtauchen und die Steine wieder vom Grund sammeln. Wenn Dich das nicht stört, dann kannst Du es machen. Mich stört es nicht weiter...

Wichtig ist, dass Du daran denkst, das für jedes 110er Rohr etwa 10.000 l/h Durchlussrate optimal wären. Das ergibt dann später deine etwaige Gesamtumwälzrate, die dein Luftheber bringen müsste.

Was mit 400 l/h Luft (6,66 l/min???) beim Luftheber zu machen ist, weiß ich nicht, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass es bei einem 110er Rohr funktionieren wird.


----------



## Tottoabs (16. März 2014)

Toby1389 schrieb:


> Wie sehr vermehren sich die __ Regenbogenelritze?


Garnicht, wenn du die Jungen nicht herrausfängst und im warmen Überwintern läst.


----------



## Toby1389 (17. März 2014)

Die Fläche ist ca 4,50x6,50m an der tiefsten Stelle. Dann müsste ich die http://www.oase-teichbau.de/filter-beluefter/teichbeluefter/oase-aquaoxy-cws-2000 holen.
Aber mehr Watt sollte die Pumpe nicht haben weil ich Zwei große Solarzellen, die die Pumpe betreiben sollen, auch in der Nacht da ich das ganze in Batterien speichere.
Ja die Teichform ist so gemacht das es wie ein Trichter dann ist. Ich wollte so zwei Ba machen.
Mit dem Kies muss ich ja so hin nehmen, wenn ich Regenbogenelritzen haben will. Aber laut wp-3d sollen sie ja winterhart sein.


----------



## wp-3d (17. März 2014)

Hallo Toby,

die Notropis chrosomus vermehren sich schon, nur sind unsere Sommer zu kurz und die Winter zu lang. Die jungen Tiere schaffen es in der Regel nicht, bei mir ist noch kein Jungtier im Teich groß geworden. Groben Kies brauchen sie auch nur zum ablaichen, da reicht eine flache Schale an der Stelle wo sie in roter Balzfärbung rum wuseln.


.


----------



## Toby1389 (17. März 2014)

Achso danke für die Info. Ich dachte die kleinen überleben auch bei 6c°.


----------



## Zacky (17. März 2014)

für 2 110er-Luftheber ist auch diese Luftpumpe - meiner Meinung nach - zu klein...bei 2 BA musst Du schon auf 20.000 l/h kommen und das würdest Du nach meinem Gefühl mit der Pumpe auch nicht schaffen.....sry


----------



## Toby1389 (20. Feb. 2017)

Mein Gott wie die Zeit vergeht und ich hab immer noch nicht mein Teich angefangen. Zur Erklärung: ich hab mit meiner Frau ein Plan aufgestellt was wir noch alles haben wollen und machen müssen. 
Da bin ich zur Einsicht gekommen das der Teich zum Schluss drankommt. Als erstes hab ich den Karnickelstall abgerissen und dafür eine Werkstatt hin gebaut. Der Werkstattraum ist aus dem Keller gekommen, weil wir da ein partyraum drauß bauen. Dann hab ich noch ein Gewächshaus gebaut und mein 4000l Regenwasser Speicher. 
Dann hab ich angefangen meine Mauer zum Nachbarn zu erneuern. Die alten Holz Palisaden sind schon sehr verwittert und müssen erneuert werden. Wir wollten aber was haben was für immer hält und haben gleich geklinkert. Ist auch vom Ablauf her besser wenn man zuerst mauert und dann denn Teich macht, bevor man zum mauer schwimmen muss
Dieses Jahr werd ich fertig Mauern und dann noch die grillecke machen. Nächstes Jahr kommt der Teich dann aber wirklich  man ist schon ganz verzweifelt wenn man immer nur gucken kann wie schön andere ihre Teiche haben.

Lg Toby


----------



## muh.gp (20. Feb. 2017)

Gut Ding will Weile haben... wird schon!


----------



## RKurzhals (20. Feb. 2017)

Hallo Toby,
das wird schon mit Deinem Teich ! Deine Planung gefällt mir (das Steilufer an der Terasse ist genau richtig ). Mein Teich hat sechs Jahre !  gebraucht (Wunsch, Idee, Projekt und Bau). Wenn Du Pflanzen möchtest, dann würde ich Dir dafür auch eine größere Flachwasserzone empfehlen. Bei der angedachten runden Form ergeben sich einige "spitze" Ecken im Rasen, die sich so vielleicht schöner nutzen lassen .
Da Kois nicht nur größer, sondern auch (ihrer Größe angemessen) ein wenig aktiver/rabiater sind als kleinere Fische (zumindest hab' ich das hier im Forum so gelesen ), würde ich mir darum noch ein paar Gedanken machen. __ Schilf würde ich vermeiden, ebenso __ Rohrkolben (zugegebenermaßen wachsen beide sehr schnell und werden schön groß, andererseits hast Du dann auf Dauer auch mehr Arbeit mit dem Eindämmen des Wachstums).


----------



## Toby1389 (21. Feb. 2017)

Über Pflanzen habe ich mir schon Gedanken gemacht und hab mir schon welche ausgesucht. __ Schilf kommt bei mir so wie so nicht rein. Habe das an zu vielen anderen Teichen gesehen, wie es außer Kontrolle gerät. Auf jeden Fall plane ich auch noch einen Planzteich zu machen und den mit einem Bach zu verbinden.


Hier noch ein paar Bilder.

Mein Regenwasserspeicher, 4x 1000l über ein 50 Rohr verbunden. Die Fässer stehen auf ein gemauerten Podest sodass eine Gießkanne drunter passt. Ich hab noch ein Zusatz Anschluss für die Pumpe.
 

Mein Gewächshaus: 1,5m x 3,5m
Ich hab einfach Fenster miteinander verschraubt und als Eingang eine Balkontür. An der Nordseite ist eine alte Mauer die ich mit eingebracht hab. Funktioniert sehr gut und es gab reichlich Ernte. Im Winter dient es als Lager für die Gartenmöbel.
 

Mein neu geklinkerte Mauer. So soll auch die Mauer vor dem Teich aussehen.


----------



## Toby1389 (13. Aug. 2017)

Guten Abend liebe Teichgemeinde 

Ich hab mal eine Frage zum Thema lufheber
Ich weiß es gibt schon viele Themen und Beiträge dazu und ich hab schon viel gelesen bin aber noch nicht auf mein Problem gestoßen. 
Und zwar plane ich ja zwei Filter zu bauen. Ein mal Schwerkraft mit hel x und japanmatten und einmal ein pflanzenfilterteich.nun der Schwerkraftfilter ist ja relativ einfach mit einem luftheber. Aber mein Pflanzenteich ist ca 70 cm hoch und ich muss jetzt das Wasser 70 cm hoch pumpen und dann fließt das Wasser einmal um den Teich, den bachlauf runter und dann zurück in den Hauptdeich rein. 

Jetzt meine Frage: bekommt man das Wasser mit einem luftheber 70 cm hoch und was ist dafür nötig, also rohrdurchmesser und pumpenleistung. 
Hoffe ihr könnt mir dabei helfen das es funktioniert. 
Ps am besten wäre es mit DIN 90 Rohr denn dafür hab ich schon alles da

Lg  Toby


----------



## trampelkraut (13. Aug. 2017)

70 cm funktioniert mit einem Luftheber nicht.


----------



## Toby1389 (13. Aug. 2017)

Genau das wollte ich nicht lesen


----------



## Toby1389 (14. Aug. 2017)

Hier in dem Video ( ich glaub es ist von Wp-3D) ist ein einfacher luftheber mit 50mm verbaut worden und er kommt schon über 60 cm. Ist jetzt nich die Wassermenge die man für ein teichfilter brauch aber es könnte schon funktionieren.


----------



## Zacky (14. Aug. 2017)

Hi Toby. Mit einem 50 mm Luftheberrohr bekommt man bestimmt etwas Höhe hin, wenn man genügend Luft einbläst, aber das wird sich in der Effizienz nicht lohnen. Im Video siehst Du schon das Werner hier mit 35 Watt rangegangen ist und das Fördervolumen würde ich bei dieser Höhe ganz grob auf 800-1000 l/h schätzen. 

Du müsstest bei einer Höhe von 50, 60 oder auch 70 cm so viel Luft einblasen, dass es einfacher und effektiver ist, eine normale Energiesparpumpe zu nehmen. Du musst immer berücksichtigen, dass Du einen 65 m³ Teich mit Besatz hast, dazu mal in der Planung zwei Bodenabläufe und sicherlich einen Skimmer hattest. All das zusammen braucht mindestens 30 m³/h damit es annähernd gut funktioniert. Das bekommt man effektiv und energiesparend mit einem Luftheber leider nur dann hin, wenn man ohne große Höhe und wenig Reibungswiderstand arbeiten kann. 30 m³/h in eine Höhe von 70 cm zu bekommen, ist mit einem Luftheber einfach nicht drin.


----------



## Toby1389 (15. Aug. 2017)

Hallo zacky, 
Danke für deine Antwort.
Um ehrlich zu sein würden mir 1000 bis 2000l durchlauf die Stunde im Pflanzenteich reichen. Das soll ja nur als deko sein. Die eigentliche Filterung würde ja der Haupt Filter machen mit, vor Filter hel x, japanmatten und uv. Der Hauptfilter hat ja ein Volumen von 2000l und wenn da 30m3 pro Stunde durchlaufen, reicht das ja aus bei so wenig Besatz. Sorry wenn ich mich nicht besser ausgedrückt hab, aber ich will keine normale Teich Pumpe in meinem Teich.
Sicherlich ist eine normale energiesparpumpe besser als ein luftheber in diesem Fall aber ich hab meine Gründe warum ich das so mach. 
Ich werd eine Solaranlage auf meiner Garage machen, die in Batterien einspeist. Ich hab dann ca. 1500w rund um die Uhr zur Verfügung für den Teich. Also sollte Energie keine Rolle spielen.
 Ich werd das einfach mal ausprobierten und mal sehen wie viel Liter ich auf 70cm bekomm. Zur Not wenn es nicht klappt kann ich noch eine normale Pumpe kaufen.

Lg toby


----------



## Zacky (15. Aug. 2017)

Ok, das klingt doch super. Da habe ich vielleicht etwas falsch verstanden. Wenn Du nur so wenig Durchfluss möchtest und es nur als Bypass läuft, dann kann man das bestimmt irgendwie mit einem Luftheber machen. Für den Hauptvolumenstrom durch den Filter nutzt Du dann vermutlich auch Luftheber!?

Na ich bin gespannt und hoffe auf einen Bau-Doku.


----------

